
Way to Spend Bad Days - kelvinp
https://medium.com/@maartenvandoorn/the-best-way-to-spend-really-bad-days-5d2e3e3be897
======
breadandcrumbel
When I was in the army I remember my team mate always telling me 'After every
bitter night comes a sweet sunrise'

Everyone have bad days, Find what makes you feel good

\- Go for a walk \- Get a drink in your favorite bar \- Play some computer
games (When I play DOTA I forget everything to be honest)

------
nvusuvu
before dozing after 1 AM

Not to be overly dismissive, but sounds like the guy needs better sleep
habits. My mood is weakened by one day of bad sleep, but oh my, if I get two
bad sleep nights in a row, my mood is atrocious.

~~~
seba_dos1
Sounds like a typical hour to go to bed and get plenty of good sleep to me.

Only after 3-4 AM it becomes hard for me to get high quality sleep, because
waking up after 11-12 AM means waking up to lots of noises from outside the
window - but that highly depends on where you live (I have a playground and
kindergarden near on the bedroom side, so that's probably an extreme case). It
also means trying to sleep when birds become loud, although some people may
actually like that.

